# The OW, a treasure chest of info



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

I first want to say that I know this is not always condoned on TAM, but once I cooled down, couldn't find her H, and had a pretty good idea she wasn't insane, I contacted her. Wow, am I glad I did. If I hadn't, I would be thinking things were going pretty well with DH...he has done what I have asked of him, and is talking to me a lot. Now, I have figured out he is still lying to me about some pretty serious stuff. The OW is singing like a bird, especially now after a few emails and she is figuring out how badly my DH played her and she is getting angry.


I of course don't like this woman and am royally p***** she did this to our family. I am taking what she says with a grain of salt, I know the whole truth is somewhere in the middle. But I do feel badly for her in a way...I can see what a manipulative liar my DH is. I know how he has manipulated me, told me how much he cares and loves me but then just did whatever he wanted to make himself feel good. I can see he has done the same thing to her. Am I crazy? Has anyone else ever felt this way?


Still am working on getting all the info, then plan to confront with all the things he has lied to me about. He is scheduling a MC appointment, and I am thinking that may be the time to confront, any suggestions? I have told him nothing he can tell me is a deal breaker, but if I find something out down the road he lied about, that would be a deal breaker. Of course, he is still lying about some of these things (not stuff he would forget, fundamental things about the affair).


This is h*** trying to be nice and pretend I know nothing but what he told me while I just want to explode. Any tips on how to get through the next few days without losing it?


Thanks for all your help, I would have handled this all wrong if you weren't here


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Be careful.
After I dropped the OW and decided to reconcile with my wife, the OW would call her and tell her that I had just called and was telling her that I loved her, all kinds of crazy crap to split us up.
I convinced my wife that I was not in contact with OW in any way and finally my wife realized that OW was trying to drive the wedge further between my wife and I in order to get me to come back.
Be very careful and be sure that you can verify what this woman is saying.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I'm with Dan. OW could very easily have an agenda. Be careful.


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't find her husband? What happened to him? Did he leave her?


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, and I hear you loud and clear. I am verifying what I can that she has told me, and the stuff I can't verify I'm being very cautious about. I've verified some big things DH has lied about (like that they worked together and he was getting different pills from her than he told me). DH and I met at work, and he cheated on me when we were dating with another person at work (I know, should have ran then). Both of us would go to his "office" to kiss. Most recent OW has also mentioned his "office" (a place in the store with no cameras)....pretty strong coincidence....


But I am taking it with a grain of salt. I know the truth is somewhere in the middle. I'm not trusting her blindly in any way.


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

LWC,
OWH is out of town for months on end...no email, can't find cell phone, no work records....I've done all I could think of. Now that I know who OW is though, I've got a much better shot at finding him, I have new leads. And now I have emails from her confessing her wrong-doings...easily forwarded. Don't think he has left her, but I wouldn't cry one tear if he did.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

The OW in my case also FB messaged me to try to drive a wedge between us. I am finding out that most of what she says is a lie and only some is true. She went as far as saying my Husband would drop the kids off with me to baby sit and then he would go see her. I've found out through my Husband he stopped contacting her in November to reconcile with me. This is the same time frame that I became aware of her. She posted on his FB wall that she missed him snd hoped to see him soon. During November my Husband was texting, calling and visiting me every day. We would go on dates without our kids almost every weekend.

The OW went as far as saying that they had a pregnancy scare in December and he was going to pay for an abortion if she was really pregnant. 


I'm still very hurt by his betrayal, but finding out she is absolutely crazy makes me feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

